# Pixel Qi to release replacement LCD screen mod for netbooks



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Pixel Qi Corporation is in the next month or two going to release a replacement LCD screen mod for 10.2" netboobs, which will allow a user to read off the display in sunlight like we now do on the Kindle and other Ereaders.  The screen technology is based on the OLPC screen technology.

The CEO of Pixel Qi stated in the youtube video that her company would release a kit for DIYers to mod their netbooks.  There are several videos on youtube which show what the display will look like in the reflective black and white mode.  She has a netbook with this screen mod sitting beside a Kindle Klassic so you can see just how readable the display actually is.  When the screen is set in the ambient light reflective mode, a back light in not needed.  There will be a hotkey command to turn off the back light when a user wants to read the screen in this manner.

I don't know what this is going to cost, but with the Kindle for PC app installed on a netbook and this mod installed, it should be pretty close to reading on the Kindle itself.

Google Pixel Qi Corporation or go to youtube and do the same and you can learn more about the technology.

Pixel Qi does have a web site, so check it out.

Gene


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bet the battery life is nowhere near the same.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweet!  Not sure I can justify it if it costs more than $50 or so, though, since I bet there'll be brand new netbooks coming out with Qi screens, too.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> 10.2" netboobs


Sounds like a topic for another site!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I posted it on KB because Kindle for PC runs on a netbook, so technically it is Kindle related.

It is conceivable, that if a person modded a netbook to be a Hackintosh, and there are a lot of Mac users who have done that, they could use Kindle for Mac as well.

There are some occasions where I can see wanting to use the Netbook instead of the Kindle for some types reading.

With some of the new features in Kindle for PC 2.0 such as notes and so on, a netbook may succeed in the classroom where the DX fell short. A student can already get through an entire day with a netbook with a six cell battery on board, but with the backlight off behind the screen and the screen in high contrast mode for easy reading, it is possible that a student could get through several days.

I did call Pixel Qi today and asked to be on an announcement email list, so hopefully, I will be getting an email in the next few months which goes in availability, cost, and the installation process for those of us who are not completely comfortable taking their netbooks apart to do this mod.

Below I have copied some links to youtube videos for anyone who may be interest in seeing just how nice this new display technology really is.

Gene

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WqsatM0tWw&feature=fvw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3lYvRNfoUU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oawX3wenxNc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XCJdD_gR8M&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUi3zRdmyNA&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m0RHQuP7IU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm8WoItVRn0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0ZaHy7k6w4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSR-m6o4ML8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN2OEbHLUD4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7ZErQ5Kl6w&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFHiE35wnJE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA9WhwK-Aic&feature=related


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Well I posted it on KB because Kindle for PC runs on a netbook, so technically it is Kindle related.


I was only joking with you Gene... you called it a netBOOB in your initial post. That's why I had the grinning smiley there! =)


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I completely missed my error, so I didn't make the connection to your joke.  Well all I can say is so much for spellcheck!  I like it, if a person is going to make a mistake, it might as well be a novel one.  Grin!

Gene


----------

